# Black Screen *Urgent*



## Daniel5667 (Jul 11, 2020)

Hey guys, 
I'm new to OBS software and I have a problem - I have hired a ATEM Mini to feed 4 cameras (2x dslrs, drone and cinema grade video camera) and audio via rca to 1/8, into my mac to stream through the OBS software, but when I select the Blackmagic ATEM Mini option as a video capture device, no picture is feeding through and it's just a black screen. However if I select my webcam on my mac the picture from that pops up immediately. We plugged in a monitor to the ATEM Mini and could see each picture from the cameras so we know there isn't a problem with the device. For some reason the software isn't getting the picture when selected. How can I fix this? Thank you!


----------



## nhowardtx (Aug 3, 2020)

I have the same problem. No solution yet. I am adding the ATEM Mini video as a Video Capture Device and "Blackmagic Design" appears under the Device properties. I click OK and get a black screen. I can see the ATEM mini outputs  (3 cameras)  on the preview screen on another monitor, so I think that the ATEM Mini is working OK. I am using the ATEM Mini in Program mode. This was just working a day before. I can't figure out what I may have done to generate this BSOD!


----------



## nhowardtx (Aug 4, 2020)

I was able to resolve this error (at least for now) by installing the latest ATEM Mini firmware update, v8.4. OBS now shows the video stream from the ATEM Mini as expected.


----------



## erwin.wijaya (Aug 13, 2020)

need help, now i have a same problem as above, already installed 8.4 latest atem mini firmware, and latest obs 25.0.8, but still blank screen, help..


----------



## cindydoo22 (Aug 13, 2020)

Have you tried to connect a single camera set to 720 or less?


----------



## erwin.wijaya (Aug 14, 2020)

already and it wont work


----------



## ptro4k (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm encountering the same issue. I set up my ATEM Mini with a fresh install of OBS, and everything was just fine. Able to see video preview and use the ATEM software control software to switch between sources. While configuring audio settings in OBS the video signal coming from the ATEM mini just stopped and I have a black screen no matter what I do.

ATEM Software Control software version 8.4
OBS version  25.0.8 (64-bit)
Windows 10 OS build  19041.450 (version 2004)

I will try to uninstall/reinstall OBS but I'm not sure if that will fix the issue.


----------



## BubbaStream (Nov 11, 2020)

Same problem here! Installed latest software. Worked yesterday and today doesn't work. Worked last week, but the week before that it didn't. It is hit or miss with ATEM Mini and OBS. The ATEM Mini works fine with all other software. It just doesn't work properly in OBS. There's a bug in OBS I believe.


----------



## ChrisMChristian (Dec 10, 2020)

Same thing with my setup...
Here is what I have checked:

already looked at camera security (I even tried turning on and back off)
the ATEM mini camera feed works (I can see it in the Camera app and other tools NO PROB)
I have uninstalled ATEM mini and re-installed the latest
I have uninstalled OBS Studio and re-installed the latest
I ran a fresh Windows Update
I tried launching OBS Studio as Admin (and ATEM)
I tried creating a new Scene with nothing in it but a basic Video Capture pointed at the Black Magic ATEM
I went into to advanced settings for the camera and didn't see any other app that currently was using the ATEM
rebooted a couple of times unplugging, replugging
Tried different USB ports (but like I said, I can use the ATEM web camera in any other tool, just not OBS)
Heck, I even completely removed StreamDeck and OBS Web Hooks
I have too much time into scenes and stream deck multi-actions to use something else.  Any ideas?  Greatly appreciate it


----------



## ChrisMChristian (Dec 10, 2020)

First, this issue was between ATEM and OBS Studio...
Looks like it ended being a major USB issue.  When I unplug all USB devices and plug in the ATEM first, I can then see it in OBS now.  I even plugged it straight into one of my two USB-C ports (reluctantly) to make sure it has priority and enough speed.  Where it was connected was a 10 port powered USB 3.1 hub.  Everything was fine for days with 9 USB devices.  That hub is plugged into a 5Gbps port and most everything is simple devices like keyboards, mice, BQ SW320 monitors (for weekly screen calibration and putting new hardware icc files on the monitors).  I added Stream Deck about 2 weeks ago and all was fine.  For some reason, some perfect storm order of initializing happened today, that perhaps got the ATEM a different place in the hub?  What I don't understand is that I could see the BlackMagic device in the local Camera application crystal clear (AND at one point I plugged the ATEM directly into another USB A port (though not a 5Gbps one, vs the 10 port USB hub I have gets a 5Gbps port on my laptop).  It was only OBS that couldn't use it. 

?? Perhaps OBS is more demanding for the full fps and quality, and other apps are less demanding.
No clue, but my issue was a USB issue. 

If you suspect a USB issue.  Try to turn off/disable all USB ports, crank back up your ATEM and let it be the sole device to use USB. Also isolate it to a high speed USB port (preferrably a thunderbolt USB-C port).  Then once you get OBS back to seeing your feed, start bringing back online your other USB devices one at a time.

other solutions that didn't work for me, but might for you (good troubleshooting info, is to see if you can see your webcam in another app or not before beginning): 

restart OBS after making sure all video capture sources are set to deactivate if not in use
uninstall/reinstall the latest OBS and ATEM software (and stream deck and obs webhooks if you use those)
run windows update and reboot if found any
in your graphic settings (in Display Settings), make sure it is on Classic app and then browse for the OBS executable and set graphic specifications to "power saving"
try removing all OBS scenes (back them up) and creating a single simple scene with a video capture source for the ATEM
see if any other app is using the ATEM web camera (go to Settings | Privacy | Camera and see if any listed app says "currently in use" if so, kill the app)
if you suspect #6 is lying and another app is actually using the webcam, use the free utility from Microsoft called "Process Explorer Search".  First go to device manager and go to properties on your webcam, then Details, and choose the property "Physical Device Object name" and copy the value (this is the physical device object name for your ATEM).  Switch back to the Process Explorer Search, and do a Find on a paste of the object name.  It is possible that a local app has the webcam and even Microsoft's camera settings don't list it.
Try another USB port/cable
worst case, try what I did and turn off all USB ports, plug your ATEM into a high speed port all by itself, then check OBS to see if it is now happy with your ATEM feed, then bring the rest of your USB devices up one at a time.

 I hope this helps someone else, because I did NOT see this solution any where else.


----------



## Rob Davies (Feb 10, 2021)

Any definitive solves to this issue yet? I have 2 black magics running through OBS Windows 10, 1 of them the cameras are working fine, the other is just getting blank screens. Yesterday, all were fine. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rob Davies (Feb 11, 2021)

Found out my issue was after updating Windows PC the decklink mini recorder firmware had reverted back to SDI when I am using HDMI. Switched & fixed. Its the stupid things sometimes!


----------



## giogio (May 5, 2021)

I found a different solution that worked for me but it is not clear what exactly the problem is, it appears to be an OBS software bug.
I go to the property of the video capture device with 'Blackmagic design' selected as input device. All parameters seems ok and with Rsolution/FPS Type 'Device Default' and yet everything is black. How do I fix it?  I click on the 'Defaults' button on the bottom left. What it's strange is that no parameters get changed everything remains the same and yet it starts working and the video from the AETM emini Pro starts showing up on the OBS. I got crazy on this but it seems to be the issue.


----------

